# Been on gluten, dairy & wheat free diet....I have improved immensily!!



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I just wanted to share that I have been feeling much much better since switching to a dairy & wheat free diet. M energy levels have shot up, I no longer feel depressed or fatigued, my mind has finally shut the fuck up and I am able to concentrate and be present, also my speech and social functioning has improved!
OCD has diminished, (I also had candida on top of dpdr) I have been leaving the house everyday for the past few days and actually fucking enjoying myself again. This is going to be a huge help for me to build myself back up again! Thank god I found this diet I thought I was going crazy, I kept getting repetitive songs stuck in my head, useless mental foggyness and chatter, trouble planning and focusing. I also feel less reactive and irritable & genuinely in a much better place.

Anyways just thought I'd share


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Good for you! Glad to hear you are making some progress one way or another.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey missjess could you give us some examples on what your daily eating looks like. Different meals you eat. I'm sure a lot of people may have no clue what to eat after cutting out gluten and dairy.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah sure,

I have bought wheat and diary free cereals, I buy rice milk or nut milk as a milk alternative. I eat lots of veggies, fruits, brown rice, gluten free pasta, dairy free chocolate, turkey mince, any steaks, spinach leaf salads, onions, tomatoes.

I cook with olive oil & sea salt. I am also drinking filtered water free from fluoride and chemicals.

Im not really a big bread eater anyway so that was easy to give up, there are however gluten free bread alternatives.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

How long did it take for you to feel better I went to a naturopath and he gave me a diet plan to follow.Basically mine is:

Before breakfast a cup of hot water

Breakfast: Fruits and raw nuts

Lunch: beans/lean meat or fish and a lot of veggies/eggs

after lunch I can eat a fruit if I feel hungry

dinner (6-7 pm)-salad of fresh veggies/ rice or potatos ( not fried )

Cut all junk food,refined sugar and white bread.

Only drink water/home made fruit juice and sometimes milk but not so much

Some supplements like 5htp which making me think weird scary stuff for an hour after I take it,then it passes/ and some other herbs

Basically that's what i am doing right now and I hope I will have positive results soon like yours


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I had candida


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi, missjess,

I'm glad that you feel better!



missjess said:


> I kept getting repetitive songs stuck in my head, useless mental foggyness and chatter, trouble planning and focusing.


I have songs playing in my head all day long too. Also what do you mean when you say "chatter"? Regarding me, I have some kind of thought-noise in the background of my mind. It's like incomprehensible muttering. Sometimes I can pick out some words or phrases, but it's like a separate thinking process in my head without my will. When I'm watching TV, listening to music, talking to someone, or thinking about something particular intensively it's gone. But when I have nothing to think about, this noise comes back. So I wonder if you had something similar? Because it really bothers me.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I did have that...my mind was an absolute mess. I honestly think I had food allergies aswel. My mind has turned almost blank now tho which is rlly fkn strange compared to 24/7 non stop traffic jam noise lol


----------



## Pmz623 (Sep 15, 2013)

awesome, ive just switched the the same diet. Except Im not Vegan. Im also having veggi juice 2 times a day. Just started this this week so it too early to sat it has helped.

Question, whats ur emotional self like? Are you like me where you find it hard to experience actual excitement. Like music doesnt stimulate me. and I just dont look forward to anything. Though, I can enjoy things once I start it. Like I can enjoy music and activities, but it doesnt have that amazing feel to things like Im so used to.

Like I went to paintball the other day and the whole time on the way i was so stuck in my head that I wouldnt enjoy it and I couldnt really look forward to it. but once I was playing I was having a good time. I even got to experience adrenalin which was great. All the feelings felt so dull, but it was there.

I wonder if this diet will help us.


----------



## Unloldblill (Nov 30, 2013)

The vegan candida diet vegetarian plan is easy to follow but also makes a lot of health sense.

There are many reasons for being vegetarian and it's a matter of personal choice, but if you're dealing with candida overgrowth it seems sensible to avoid meat.

The alternative is eating natural, free-range meat only but this is often pricey and does nevertheless contain a small amount of antibiotics.

The difference is that natural standards only permit the use of antibiotics when absolutely necessary.

The fact that animals are usually reared in a free-range environment also means that the likelihood of disease and therefore antibiotic use is greatly reduced. Not forgetting the methods tend to be more humane to animals.

So if you are vegetarian, http://top-diet.com/vegan-candida-diet-some-advice>Candida Diets for Vegetarians</a> is a great way to eliminate your overgrowth.

However the basics are simple, especially on the vegetarian strategy.

Eat all the more fresh vegetables and salad you would like. This includes avocados, tomatoes, limes and lemons which are usually technically the only fruits allowed on this plan. All other fruit is usually to be avoided for a minimum of three weeks. Start to see the general diet guidelines web page for more.

Potatoes and root veggies are also allowed.

Eat refreshing seeds and shelled nuts (store in refrigerator).

Eat free-range, organic eggs.

Try Soya, rice and almond milk as options to cow's milk, which is not allowed.

Eat unrefined and whole wheat grains such as brown rice, whole wheat pasta, quinoa, and oats.

A little natural butter is allowed because are cold-pressed oils such as olive, rapeseed, flax and sunflower.

The vegan candida diet plan normally follows the candida diet restrictions to eliminate animal meats. This vegan variation of a vegetarian diet also eliminates foods produced by dairy products, including eggs, honey and animals. A wholesome vegan diet uses minimum processed foods and often includes whole grains, legumes, fresh vegetables and soy, fruits and crazy.


----------



## dpisdumb (Dec 6, 2013)

Awesome! Good for you!


----------



## dpisdumb (Dec 6, 2013)

hey missjess, do you think it's worked? how have you been since then?


----------

